# Harrington 552 makeover



## dallashark (Jan 3, 2006)

It was a sad day but it had to come, My trusty 552 was looking worn and beaten. So, I thought it was time to give her a new set of threads. Have to give her credit though, after 12 years, she hasen't lost a bit of spunk or back bone. I dont think that can be said for any store bought rod no matter the price. Anyways, I ended up with a red star and chrome fuji grips........It is kind of sad that we cant get anymore 552's but I am going to order a few of those sea majic rods and give them a try..................
Tight lines,
Jason


----------



## dallashark (Jan 3, 2006)

Sorry, wrong forum


----------



## CypressTexas (Jan 2, 2005)

Nice looking rod.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Looks good. I have one that Redfishr's Dad used back in the day. Its been wrapped more than twice and must be at least 20+ years old. It still puts a whoopin on the bull reds and sharks.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Nice work.

You inspired me. I have a 552 that I did a tartan wrap for the butt wrap and the wrap between the grips that I never finished. I think I'll finish that rod.


----------



## psalty (May 31, 2004)

Great work and ready for work. Catch a big'un.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Harnell/Harringtons 552's*

Nice work...My 552s have been rewrapped once and I plan to do them again at least
twice more...Like you said they're not making them any more.....I'm planning to get
another 25+ years out of them.
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## bigshell bandit (Mar 20, 2006)

Very nice work, Tried to pm you but my e-mail and or pm link is not working. Do you build rods for others and if so, what is the price? I am very interested in having two built.
Thank you,
James


----------



## dallashark (Jan 3, 2006)

Thx all for the compliments........B Bandit, I have ordered a few of the sea majic 552 repilcas and will have them next week. Usually prices go at $100 plus parts, that puts a fully built one at around $225........pretty cheap for the time and if you dont like it, i will work with you on a refund....just shoot me an email and we can work out the details. tight lines,
jason


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Harnell Blank*

I have a harnell blank from 1972. Used it until about 1990 The grips are still on and the Varmac reel seat is still ok. The eyes and wrapping need to come off, but think the blank is still in good shape. I never was a good wrapper, and never did anything fancy. Just bought 3 10' ugly sticks, and should do me. The harnell was used off of the flagship in the early 70's.
I am willing to part with it, if it gets a good home. Caught a 350 bull with it
in 74 at SLP using a penn 68 with the help of a nice guy and his Boston Whaler before it took all of my 60# line. Took two hours to get a tail line on it and bring it back to the bank where I originally hooked it. Rod was fine,
but the 68 didn't have the guts. Let me know if you are interested.
Wish I still had the pictures, but my ex has had them since 79, and won't give them back. She never did like me Shark fishing or hunting, etc. Will start doing some more shark fishing from the beach this year if I can keep the weeds off.

Roland Gebert


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

CAPSIZED said:


> Looks good. I have one that Redfishr's Dad used back in the day. Its been wrapped more than twice and must be at least 20+ years old. It still puts a whoopin on the bull reds and sharks.


That rod is 40 yrs old and still strong...........Beautiful wrap job, by the way, that red 4/0 makes it.


----------



## RaiderRed (Sep 29, 2005)

Dallashark - Did you go with a graphite reel seat with aluminum hoods? If so, I like those reel seats for 4/0's and smaller. 

Great work on the build. I pariticularly like the color scheme. Red and Black all the way.


----------

